# Neuer Nvidiatreiber mit WHQL: 275.33



## GoldenMic (1. Juni 2011)

Ein neuer Nvidia Treiber ist seit kurzen mit WHQL-Zertifizierung downloadbar und bietet natürlich wie so oft bessere Leistung in einigen Spielen. Genaueres im folgenden Patchnote:


Neu bei Version 275.33
Unterstütze Grafikprozessoren 
Fügt Unterstützung für den neuen Grafikprozessor GeForce GTX 560 hinzu.
Performance
The Release 275 beta driver v275.27 can cause significant performance drop in The Witcher 2. This issue has been resolved in v275.33 drivers. Please read this FAQ for more information on this issue.
Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zu den WHQL-Treibern v270.61 bei mehreren PC-Spielen für Grafikprozessoren der Serien GeForce 400 und 500. Im Folgenden sind die deutlichsten gemessenen Leistungssteigerungen unter Windows 7 aufgeführt. Ergebnisse hängen vom jeweiligen Grafikprozessor und der Systemkonfiguration ab:
GeForce GTX 580: 
bis zu 4 % bei Crysis 2
bis zu 5 % bei Civilization V mit SLI 
bis zu 9 % bei Portal 2
bis zu 13 % bei Bulletstorm mit aktiviertem Antialiasing 
bis zu 15 % bei Batman: Arkham Asylum mit PhysX High 
GeForce GTX 560: 
bis zu 6 % bei Crysis 2
bis zu 8 % bei Portal 2
bis zu 14 % bei Batman: Arkham Asylum mit PhysX High 
bis zu 15 % bei Bulletstorm mit aktiviertem Antialiasing 
Leistungssteigerung um bis zu 15 % für Dual-Core-CPUs bei Spielen mit CPU-Beschränkung. 

NVIDIA Update
Bei Version 275 fügt NVIDIA Update automatische Profilupdates für SLI, den Einsatz mehrerer Grafikprozessoren und Antialiasing (AA) hinzu. Diese Profilupdates werden automatisch von der NVIDIA-Website heruntergeladen und unaufgefordert auf Ihrem PC installiert, um die Installation mit den aktuellen Spielprofilen auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Wenn Sie einen GeForce-Treiber ab Version 270 von Welcome to NVIDIA - World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies installieren, können Sie wählen, ob Sie auch NVIDIA Update installieren möchten. Klicken Sie hier, um mehr über NVIDIA Update zu erfahren..

Desktopskalierung 
Neue Benutzeroberfläche für die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung zum Konfigurieren der Desktopskalierung, unter anderem mit neuem Vorschaufenster.
Nun erhältlich für sämtliche Bildschirmarten (unter anderem auch für VGA‑ und HDMI-Anschlüsse).
Neue Option „Scaling override“ für Gaming unter Windows 7.
Verbesserte Benutzeroberfläche zum Einstellen der Desktopgröße, über die der Benutzer mithilfe seiner HDTV-Steuerung das Overscanning deaktivieren und ersatzweise die Einstellung der Desktopgröße über die NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung aktivieren kann.
Die NVIDIA-Funktion zur Einstellung der Desktopgröße erzeugt nun eine individuelle, neu berechnete Auflösung mit 1:1-Pixel-Mapping und legt für Spiele, die keine individuellen Auflösungen unterstützen, die Größe für die Standardauflösungen neu fest.

NVIDIA 3D Vision 
Bei Treiberversion 275 ist der Treiber für den 3D-Vision-Controller in jeder Grafiktreiberinstallation enthalten. Dieses Treiberpaket enthält den Treiber v275.33 für den 3D-Vision-Controller. Ein Treiber für den 3D-Vision-Controller oder ein CD-Treiber braucht nicht mehr separat installiert zu werden. Näheres finden Sie in diesem Knowledgebase-Artikel. 
Unterstützung für den 3D-Vision-Fenstermodus. Näheres finden Sie in diesem Knowledgebase-Artikel.
Nun auch Unterstützung für den 3D-Vision-Fotobetrachter mit der Möglichkeit, im Fenstermodus zu arbeiten. Nachdem Sie eine 3D-Bilddatei geöffnet haben, suchen Sie diese neue Option im Abschnitt „Ansicht“. 
Verbesserter 3D-Vision-Infrarotsender und verbesserte Synchronisation mit der 3D-Vision-Brille.
Fügt Unterstützung für folgende neue 3D-Vision-kompatible Projektoren hinzu: NEC, Serie NP-V300X 
Enthält folgende neue 3D-Vision-Spielprofile: 
Age of Empires Online
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Battlefield Play4Free
Duke Nukem Forever
Dungeon Siege III
Super Street Fighter IV
World of Tanks
Aktualisiert folgende 3D-Vision-Spielprofile: 
Portal 2 – das Problem der Wasserreflexion wurde behoben und die Einstellung der Konvergenz aktualisiert, um ein ansprechenderes Benutzererlebnis zu bieten.
The Witcher 2 – Improved 3D Vision compatibility for all in-game effects

Sonstiges
Installiert HD Audiotreiber Version 1.2.23.3
Enthält die PhysX-Systemsoftware für Version 9.10.0514. 
Unterstützt die Blu-ray-3D-Wiedergabe beim Anschluss des Grafikprozessors an einen 3D-Fernseher mit HDMI 1.4. Die Wiedergabe erfordert kompatible Anwendungssoftware von CyberLink, ArcSoft, Roxio oder Corel. Weitere Informationen zu den Anforderungen an die Grafikprozessoren und das System finden Sie auf der NVIDIA-Website zu Blu-ray 3D.
Unterstützt die neuen grafikprozessorbeschleunigten Merkmale von Adobe CS5. 
Unterstützt Grafikprozessorbeschleunigung für ruckelfreie Wiedergabe von HD Online-Videos mit Adobe Flash 10.1. Mehr Infos gibt es hier.
Unterstützt die neue Version der Videooptimierungssoftware vReveal von MotionDSP mit Unterstützung für HD-Ausgabe. NVIDIA Kunden können hier eine Gratisversion von vReveal für SD-Standardausgabe herunterladen. 
Unterstützt DirectCompute unter Windows 7 mit GeForce-Grafikprozessoren ab Serie 8.
Unterstützt OpenCL 1.0 (Open Computing Language) für alle Grafikprozessoren ab Serie GeForce 8. 
Unterstützt OpenGL 3.3 für Grafikprozessoren ab Serie GeForce 8. 
Unterstützt OpenGL 4.1 für Grafikprozessoren ab Serie GeForce 400. 
Unterstützt Konfigurationen mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte und NVIDIA SLI Technologie in DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11 und OpenGL, inklusive 3-way SLI, Quad SLI Technologie und Unterstützung für SLI auf SLI-zertifizierten Intel X58-basierten Mainboards. 
Unterstützt Grafikprozessor-Übertaktung und Temperaturüberwachung, sofern die NVIDIA System Tools Software installiert ist.
 *Note: The following SLI features are only supported on Windows Vista and Windows 7: Quad SLI technology using GeForce GTX 590, GeForce 9800 GX2 or GeForce GTX 295, 3-way SLI technology, Hybrid SLI, and SLI multi-monitor support.


Quelle:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.33 WHQL


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

Da war einer schneller: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/157470-geforce-275-33-whql-drivers-released.html


----------



## mkay87 (1. Juni 2011)

Aber der von dir verlinkte Thread wurde geschlossen  Hier gehts also weiter.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

Schon gesaugt , habe aber noch nichts gespielt ^^


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juni 2011)

Das der andere geschlossen wurde lag wohl daran das heir gleich eine Übersicht 1:1 kopiert worden ist


----------



## Johannes_MG (1. Juni 2011)

Hat der neue Treiber immer noch das 3D-Vision The Witcher 2 Problem?


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Juni 2011)

Verdammt, wollte grad nen Thread eröffnen. xD


----------



## Bu11et (2. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage. wer von euch deinstaliert vorher den alten Treiber, bevor er den neuen drauf schmeißt? Gibt da ja geteilte Meinungen .


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze die integrierte Funktion der neuen Installation.


----------



## KrHome (2. Juni 2011)

Johannes_MG schrieb:


> Hat der neue Treiber immer noch das 3D-Vision The Witcher 2 Problem?


 Man muss eigentlich nur lesen können, um sich diese Frage selbst zu beantworten. 

Zitat: 
_The Release 275 beta driver v275.27 can cause significant performance  drop in The Witcher 2. This issue has been resolved in v275.33 drivers.  *Please read this FAQ for more information on this issue*._ 

Und in den FAQs steht dann folgendes: 

Zitat: 
_A  drop in performance with the game The Witcher 2 may be observed if the  user has ever completed the *NVIDIA 3D Vision* Wizard, and persists even  after disabling 3D Vision through the NVIDIA Control Panel._ 

Also wurde das Problem behoben.


----------



## Eiche (2. Juni 2011)

bitte kein C&P news mehr sowas braucht niemand das ist auf der main schon schlimm genug


----------



## RavenlordX (2. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3049552 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage. wer von euch deinstaliert vorher den alten Treiber, bevor er den neuen drauf schmeißt? Gibt da ja geteilte Meinungen .


 
Ich hatte damals vor der neuen Option den Treiber vorher Automatich entfernen zu lassen immer den alten Treiber restlos mit Driver Sweeper entfernt im abgesicherten Modus, nachdem ich alle Nvidia Inhalte in der Systemsteuerung deinstallierte.

Dann stellte ich aber fest, das der Treiber mit der Option garnicht komplett sauber entfernt wird und es zu Problemen kam.

In Borderlands zB. hatte ich nur 2 FPS schon im Menue.

Dann wieder die alte Methode angewandt und schon ging wieder alles Problemlos.

Ich kann nur jeden raten sich nicht auf sowas zu verlassen und lieber mal etwas mehr Zeit zu investieren. So oft kommt eben auch kein neuer Treiber raus.


----------



## stolle80 (2. Juni 2011)

Die neuen Treiber sind definitiv besser, aber kann keinen Unterschied zu den _275.XX Beta_ in der Performance feststellen.
Crysis + Warhead laufen aber runder jetzt in den kritischen FPS Szenen, vermutlich wegen der Dualcore CPU Optimierung.
Kann die Treiber nur empfehlen.
Die Option "*Neuinstallation"* erledigt den Treiberwechsel *ohne Neustart* sehr gut und ohne Probleme.
Ist also TOP


----------



## Bu11et (2. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung .


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juni 2011)

Wird jetzt gesaugt.  Mal schauen wie es laufen wird.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Juni 2011)

Einfach drüber wischen, sollte es Probleme geben tue ich einen Haken bei "Neuinstallation vornehmen" rein. Das geht natürlich nur bei der Benutzerdefinierten Installation.

Wer installiert von euch eigentlich dieses 3D Vision zeugs? Ich zu mindestens nicht...nur unnötiger Ballast der hinter als Dienst gestartet wird, wo ich das es nicht nutze.


----------



## TheReal (2. Juni 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Einfach drüber wischen, sollte es Probleme geben tue ich einen Haken bei "Neuinstallation vornehmen" rein. Das geht natürlich nur bei der Benutzerdefinierten Installation.
> 
> Wer installiert von euch eigentlich dieses 3D Vision zeugs? Ich zu mindestens nicht...nur unnötiger Ballast der hinter als Dienst gestartet wird, wo ich das es nicht nutze.


 Ich benutze es, aber auch nur weil ich demnächst ein 3D Vision Kit kaufe ^.^ Ansonsten ist es wirklich unnötig.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

Hab mir den 275.33 bereits gezogen!!
Bei Nvidia kann man übrigends kostenlos einen Treiberbenachrichtigungsdienst abonnieren, sodass man automatisch per E-Mail informiert wird, wenn ein neuer Treiber das Licht der Welt erblickt


----------



## chickenwingattack (4. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe mit dem alten Treiber 270.61 garkeine Probs gehabt.

mit dem neuen 275.33

Abstürze in unter anderem Portal 2
keine Drehzahl von der Graka mehr im Speedfan 

jetzt wieder den alten draufgemacht... passt alles wieder. in dem Sinn : Kein gutes Update!!


----------



## ProNoob (5. Juni 2011)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> keine Drehzahl von der Graka mehr im Speedfan


 bei mir hads noch nie die RPM der graka angezeigt in speedfan


----------



## stolle80 (6. Juni 2011)

Also laut den Nvidia Forum, wird  möglicherweise in den nächsten Treibern *FXAA* möglich sein.
Die Funktion kann man bereits in den jetzigen Treibern  aktivieren.
ein auszug aus dem NV - Forum:

_...Using the Registry Editor, navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\NVIDIA Corporation\Global\NVTweak*, create a DWORD value called *EnableSRS1442* and set it to 1._
_
Then FXAA will be available in the Nvidia Control Panel. But FXAA currently works only in OpenGL.






_


----------



## stolle80 (7. Juni 2011)

Sorry für Doppel Post 

MFG stolle


----------



## Clawhammer (7. Juni 2011)

Und was ist dieser FXAA? Ist dieser Modus besser wie MSAA oder SSAA?


----------



## stolle80 (7. Juni 2011)

Ist so ähnlich wie das EdgeAA von Crysis..glättet mit einem Shader die Kanten und kostet am wenigsten Performance von den ganzen AA Arten.

Duke Nukem nutzt FXAA.

SSAA glätet alles.
MSAA glätet nur Polygone.( keine Alphamaps wie Zeune, Baumäste usw )
Transparenz AA glätet Alphamaps.
FXAA "glätet" alles, wobei glätet nicht, eher verschönert mit einem Effekt hier wohl zutrift.

FXAA soll sich aber auch kombinieren lassen, steht aber auch auf Englisch in meiner Miniaturansichten angehängter Grafiken oben.

MfG


----------

